# Cardsharp?



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2014)

This looks cool as heck to me, but I bet you knifemakers see it as a gimmick. I don't blame you I probably would also if I could make knives like y'all, but I am going to get one of these anyway. I wouldn't call it a "knife" but still useful IMO . . . 

*Credit Card Knife*

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 14, 2014)

A gimmick? Maybe. Especially when compared with the works of art and superb craftsmanship of our knifemakers. However, that is something I could see as useful in certain circumstances.

Once you get yours, would you let us know what you think of it? I could easily think of a few places I could keep it and circumstances that such a "knife" would be handy for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2014)

I just went to amazon to buy it and saw *this one* in the related results and forgot that I have/had one. I have no idea where it got off to but I carried it for at least 2 years before I finally lost track of it well - about 2 or 3 years ago. Still gonna get a cardsharp and also another Tool Logic. That darn thing was handy as heck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This looks cool as heck to me, but I bet you knifemakers see it as a gimmick. I don't blame you I probably would also if I could make knives like y'all, but I am going to get one of these anyway. I wouldn't call it a "knife" but still useful IMO . . .
> 
> *Credit Card Knife*


I met the knife maker who invented the credit card knife. We had tables back to back at a knife at a knife show. We had some nice conversations but for the life of me I can't remember his name. I've always had problem in that area. That is something you can put in you wallet for emergencies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

